# Joining raglan seams



## KateAdy (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I've just finished knitting all the parts of the cardy I'm making - I've done the back, the two fronts (left and right) and the sleeves. Now the pattern says *Neckband*, and then says *Join raglan seams*!! I don't know how to join the raglan seams!! Are those seams where the armholes are? And if that is the case, how do I join them? Are there any videos to show me? So sorry that I'm coming across as pretty stupid, I just don't understand raglan!! I'd be much obliged for any help on this please, because it's the next step so I can't go any further until I've joined the seams!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hope this helps


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Here are a couple of methods of seaming the sleeves to the body of your sweater:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Normally you knit the raglan sleeve at the same time as the body, then join join the sleeve itself right down the sides of the sweater. Mattress stitch is always a good way to join.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jobailey said:


> Normally you knit the raglan sleeve at the same time as the body, then join join the sleeve itself right down the sides of the sweater.


If it were a top down.
This is a bottom up as she states all pieces are already done and at the collar. But needs to sew them together first.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

good advice! The first time can be tricky but you can do it.


----------



## dikig (Dec 29, 2013)

KateAdy said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> and then says *Join raglan seams*!! I don't know how to join the raglan seams!! Are those seams where the armholes are?


Yes. Raglan is nothing more than the *name* of a (that) type of
sleeve. There are raglan, set-in, saddle shoulder, cap, batwing,
dolman, etc., etc. Probably would have been a lot simpler if the
instructions had simply said 'join sleeves to body'.


----------



## KateAdy (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know why the picture is huge!!


----------



## KateAdy (Jun 1, 2015)

OMG, so many ways, I have sooooo much to learn!!!


----------



## KateAdy (Jun 1, 2015)

Right, firstly, thank you all for your replies and youtube videos!! I've had a look and although I can see how the women are sewing their pieces together, the seams they are sewing are clean cut edges, kind of thing, whereas my edges are quite wide,the diagonal edge comes quite a bit into the knitting - I can't describe what I mean, but I don't see how I can hide the diagonal part when sewing them together!! Do you know what I'm trying to say? I'm so sorry!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

KateAdy said:


> Right, firstly, thank you all for your replies and youtube videos!! I've had a look and although I can see how the women are sewing their pieces together, the seams they are sewing are clean cut edges, kind of thing, whereas my edges are quite wide,the diagonal edge comes quite a bit into the knitting - I can't describe what I mean, but I don't see how I can hide the diagonal part when sewing them together!! Do you know what I'm trying to say? I'm so sorry!!


If I understand you right, that sloping of the seam is the "raglan". Suppose to be that way. 
Lay the pieces out and put them together like a jig-saw puzzle.
The points will be towards the top, at the collar area.
Once you do that, the "ah-ha" moment will come to you.
Then pin in place and sew.

My first raglan was so confusing for this self-taught knitter - way before internet and youtube.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I would use some lighter weight yarn and do the mattress stitch. It only looks hard. I usually start by putting the sleeves onto the back, then the fronts onto the sleeves. Then you can do the side and underarm seams, either before or after the neck band and front bands if they are not part of the front sections. Good luck and once you are done you will know how easy it is.


----------



## KateAdy (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanx Deshka and Galaxycraft!! Much obliged!! Do I understand this correctly - are the diagonal edges supposed to be seen when the whole cardy is finished?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

KateAdy said:


> Thanx Deshka and Galaxycraft!! Much obliged!! Do I understand this correctly - are the diagonal edges supposed to be seen when the whole cardy is finished?


Yes. I tried to find a picture of raglan.
This sweater is knit bottom up and pieced together.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moss-block-cardigan

Some sleeves comes to a point where you cast off just a couple of sts.
Others may have you ending with a broader tip.
Same thing though.


----------



## KateAdy (Jun 1, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Yes. I tried to find a picture of raglan.
> This sweater is knit bottom up and pieced together.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moss-block-cardigan
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see the seams and they do look a bit like mine, I just wonder how they actually sew them together evenly! I need to go and find a video that might demonstrate that - thank you once again! much appreciated, Kate


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> If it were a top down.
> This is a bottom up as she states all pieces are already done and at the collar. But needs to sew them together first.


Oops! I didn't read it very throughly!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's the YouTube master list for "joining raglan seams." It contains fabric dress instructions as well as knitting and crochet. Perhaps if you looked at the fabric dress, the principle of raglan would become more clear; and then you can choose from the knit stitches one that you would like to try.

Just plunge in and sew one seam. You can always take it out if it is not right; but I think you will get the idea by following one of these videos step by step. Rewind it and go through it over and over until you have completed the project.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Joining+raglan+seams


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't worry that your seams don't look exactly as the samples you have been looking at as I think it's the type of yarn you are using that is hiding stitch definition thereby making it appear different. I'm sure once you have sewn it it will look as it should. (I would sew the seams with "right" side facing you and use blanket stitch). Looking forward to your finished post


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Raglan is a type of sleeve in which the sleeve does not stop at the shoulder. The sleeve is knit (in this case) to extend all the way to the neck and is joined to the front and back of the garment on a diagonal line from the underarm to the neck edge. 
I hope this helps you understand this design element better. 

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

KateAdy said:


> Right, firstly, thank you all for your replies and youtube videos!! I've had a look and although I can see how the women are sewing their pieces together, the seams they are sewing are clean cut edges, kind of thing, whereas my edges are quite wide,the diagonal edge comes quite a bit into the knitting - I can't describe what I mean, but I don't see how I can hide the diagonal part when sewing them together!! Do you know what I'm trying to say? I'm so sorry!!


I could be wrong but I think you are referring to the little "zig-zag" points along the edge of the diagonal seam. I just tuck those in as I join the sleeve to the sweater. That may not be correct but I have always done it and it works. Is that what you were describing?


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I pin the front raglan to one sleeve raglan the other side of the sleeve raglan to the back raglan, then the other raglan front to the other sleeve then sew so you have one sleeve/back open. then pick up stitches to knit the neck band. Knit neck band. Then sew the sleeve raglan and back raglan together including neck band


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KateAdy said:


> I don't know why the picture is huge!!


Many of us like it that way!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> If I understand you right, that sloping of the seam is the "raglan". Suppose to be that way.
> Lay the pieces out and put them together like a jig-saw puzzle.
> The points will be towards the top, at the collar area.
> Once you do that, the "ah-ha" moment will come to you.
> ...


Yes, I remember it well. If I hadn't always been a fan of raglan sleeves, I might not have persevered ;~D.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a great reference.

Thank you.



MaryCarter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGsdBEh-hkU
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Your knitting looks good. I would use double knitting wool or 4ply to sew it together. Start by putting the back next to one of the sleeves, right side up. Start the seam from the neck down using mattress stitch. Once you get going, it is a lot easier than it looks. You should lose the bumps on the edge of your knitting when you sew it up. Good luck and remember you can always re-do it if you are not happy and practice makes perfect (or a lot better!).


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

KateAdy, you have received lots of replies, and I'm sure you've learnt so much. One of the things I've enjoyed about this forum is that there are so many different ways of doing things. I only ever knew how to do what my mother taught me, but that has turned out to be only one method among many. You will need to remember that many American knitters do things that are less common amongst English knitters - knitting on circular needles, knitting from the top down and knitting in one piece to avoid sewing up are just three examples. Many YouTube videos show techniques that apply to garments knitted differently from the way you and I do things - which is fascinating but may not always give you what you're looking for. (And I take it you have worked out now that the lovely little diagonal pattern going up the sides of your garment is part of the design and should certainly not be hidden. It's what creates an interesting raglan.)


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

KateAdy-here is another viewpoint on the mattress stitch- I use her videos a lot for learning "how to"---

http://verypink.com/2010/11/17/mattress-stitch/

Good luck-now you have plenty to chose from

Please post your finished project pics for us too.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry if this is a repeat as a accidently hit a button & lost what I had typed. Just last night I completed attaching the sleeves to a knitting worsted, raglan sweater made in 3 pieces (front & back as 1 pc., also This was a 1st time project for me.) What I did was pin the sleeve to the body of the sweater. Then, to keep the pieces lined up and using a piece of scrap yarn I did a running basting stitch joining the sleeves to front & back of the sweater. Then I removed a bout 6 to 8 inches of the basting, using the mattress stitch, joined the 2 pieces & continued on this way until the sleeves were attached. As the body of the sweater was all 1 pc. I did have to put in the sleeve seam before doing any of the above. Actually the whole sweater, except the sleeves because I did not have enough black yarn, is from scrap yarn. When I get the bands done I will take a picture of it & try to get is on here for you to see. So far my efforts of attaching a pictures have failed. I think it may be something with my computer, but that is another subject.


----------

